# Documents for spouse visa



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

My husband (UK citizen) and I are planning to move to the UK in July. I need to apply for a spouse visa and I have a few questions about the documents that I need to submit :


Documented history and proof of relationship (i.e. joint tenancy agreements, assets, utilities etc

We have our house, car and bank accounts under our names but not the utilities. I can provide other evidence of our relationship, for example photos taken through the years, official marriage certificate, cards that we give to each other for special occasions, letters from family addressed to us as a couple etc.


Proof of employment in the UK

We don't have any jobs lined up for us yet as my husband is planning to look for one after we have arrived. 


Proof of funds (i.e. bank statements, investments etc)

How much is enough to show that we have sufficient funds ? We will be living with my in-laws when we first arrive and have a bit of savings.

Would any of the above result in not being able to receive a visa ?


----------



## meomi (Aug 1, 2010)

Beastie said:


> My husband (UK citizen) and I are planning to move to the UK in July. I need to apply for a spouse visa and I have a few questions about the documents that I need to submit :
> 
> 
> Documented history and proof of relationship (i.e. joint tenancy agreements, assets, utilities etc
> ...


Hi,

I'll try and help you best I can as I have just completed my spouse visa, had my Bio meeting and now sending in supporting documents.

They like to see a minimum of 4 years married- not essential- so yes marriage certifiacte very important part of application.
I have sent in the 2 most recent Tenancy agreements covering the last 6 yrs - if you are both on the tenancy agreement and under the same surname utility bills should not be required. Assets if you have anything in joint names provide it, that should strengthen the application.

I did not send any photo's as we have been together married for over 6 years and have children together - I believe that is enough evidence for me.

We also don't have proof of employment in the UK - but I did supply current Australian employment info as it shows what we do professionally and our financial ability (may or may not help)?

Your question about how much is enough in terms of funds? I gather they might be looking for 6-12mths ability to self fund whilst looking for jobs as the job market is stuff. The average UK wage is around 20-25k.

In terms of accomodation, they ask questions such as how many rooms and who lives in the house, to avoid over crowding in homes. I believe that if you have free accomodation that they would remove the cost from their evaluation process.

And finally- you ask would any of the above result in a visa decline, who know's? I think the big issue is avialable funds- Oh, forgot to mention if you have any super funds don't forget to add this into your savings section on the visa.

Good luck to to you both - my documents get sent off today


----------



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

meomi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll try and help you best I can as I have just completed my spouse visa, had my Bio meeting and now sending in supporting documents.
> 
> ...


Thanks Meomi ! 

We've been married for over 6 years too but no kids yet. I didn't realise that funds from super can be used ! That's good news then. 

May I know how long did it take from start to your current position (i.e. sending in documents) ?


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

My husband lives and works in the UK, and we've only been married since July, but we met 6 years ago, and also have a 3 month old is that going to be a problem? I know it's nowhere near 4 years of marriage, but you might as well say we've been married that long having known each other that long with plenty of evidence such as photos, emails, cards etc.

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, and we have a co-sponsor as well so. And seeing as my work wouldn't give me maternity leave I've been unemployed since I had our daughter and don't have very much funds, but my husband makes £15,000 a year, and his manager makes £30,000 a year who's our co-sponsor and she's going to let us live with her if our lease should have any problems on our house.

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## meomi (Aug 1, 2010)

Beastie said:


> Thanks Meomi !
> 
> We've been married for over 6 years too but no kids yet. I didn't realise that funds from super can be used ! That's good news then.
> 
> May I know how long did it take from start to your current position (i.e. sending in documents) ?


Hi, as they only state "get your supporting documents in as soon as you can" you don't know what they consider too long? I completed my online application on the 21st Feb, Bio meeting was on the 24th Feb, final doc's sent 16th March. We are not planning on heading over till about July if visa comes through.


----------



## meomi (Aug 1, 2010)

Angelkissedxx said:


> My husband lives and works in the UK, and we've only been married since July, but we met 6 years ago, and also have a 3 month old is that going to be a problem? I know it's nowhere near 4 years of marriage, but you might as well say we've been married that long having known each other that long with plenty of evidence such as photos, emails, cards etc.
> 
> Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


Hi Angelkissed, As long as you can show that you have been together that long i.e photo's, letters/emails, trips to the uk or him coming to you- you should be ok. In regards to your 3 month old my suggestion would be apply for a British passport for your child. This way your child will not need apply for a visa as they will have right of abode, through your husbands citizenship and could strengthen your case.

Your husband will need to send you documents such as his passport and birth certificate in order for you to be able to apply for the passport, which in Australia took about 6 weeks to get. I believe the form was called a C2- Check the UK visa website and download form.

Cheers meomi.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes that's exactly what we're in the process of doing actually  we're hoping that her being a British citizen will help us out x

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------

